# Rohloff Speedhub - Cheapest in US?



## Green Monk (Oct 1, 2010)

I will shortly be getting Rohloff sliding dropouts retrofitted to a ti frame. Any idea where the cheapest place to buy a Speedhub in the US is - preferably somewhere that would also be able to lace it to a 650B rim?


----------



## bikeisbetter (Aug 15, 2009)

Green Monk said:


> I will shortly be getting Rohloff sliding dropouts retrofitted to a ti frame. Any idea where the cheapest place to buy a Speedhub in the US is


If you mean the new one then I believe there is no such thing as not only dealer markups on Rohloff Speedhubs are fixed but also there are no closeout sales. The manufacturer always delivers a bit less than the demand would indicate, to avoid oversupply.


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Cheapest I've seen, not in USA, though.

JD


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

If you are looking for a cheap IGH, maybe you shouldn't be looking at Rohloff hubs. Shimano makes the Alfine 11 now, and could probably suite you needs well. You can build up a nice rear wheel and still have $1000 to burn going with an Alfine over a Rohloff. 

I am currently rolling a Rohloff on my mountian bike, and am planning to put an Alfine on my new commuter. I'm looking forward to riding two different IGH's. 

BFE


----------

